# zoysia grass?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I live in New Jersey (hot summers, cold winters). My dogs basically tore the heck out of my lawn so I am thinking about something that is a little more durable. It is basically just dirt with grass patches now.

What are your opinions on zoysia grass?


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I just saw an advertisement online for the fist time yesterday. I queried how to make a lawn look like a golf course - and zoysia came up. I would love o see some posts about the quality of zoysia.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

If you want a good looking lawn of either bluegrass or zoysia, you will have to construct a separate run for the dogs. No lawn will survive with animals doing their business on it. I prefer bluegrass myself. Zoysia will creep into flower beds or your neighbors lawn if they are joined and their roots are hard to cut if you have to go into the flower beds. Zoysia is heartier then bluegrass and is more drought resistant. It does not grow as fast as bluegrass, so you mow less. It also turns brown in the fall when temperatures start to go lower then 50 degrees and then green up in Spring. If you decide to plant zoysia, try to get the sod instead of the plugs. The plugs will take a few years before your lawn is filled with it unless you plant the plugs closer together. If one is serious about the appearance of their lawn, then it starts with a lawn maintenance book. You need to learn about pH, lime, sulfur, fertilizers, watering, aeration, dethaching, cutting heights and more.
Zoysia can take a beating with children playing on it but animals are a no-no.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Will dog urine turn zoysia brown? Are you saying it wont hold up to dog traffic?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Correct.


----------

